# Glencoe, Scotland



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Last Friday, my photgrapher friend text me at 7pm to ask if I fancied going to Glencoe with him for a sunrise the next morning! So I said, yes!
So off we set at 2am from Kirkcaldy to Glencoe for the 2.5hr drive. One the way, we took a couple of 5 min rest breaks to stretch our legs. The sky was clear and the stars looked amazing. I have never seen stars like it before. In the town, we hardly see stars due to the light pollution, but in the pitch black, middle of nowhere, you can see them all and it's an amazing sight.

We got to Glencoe at the back of 4am. Sunrise wasn't until 7am. It was absolutely freezing (-6 degrees) but it was dry and clear. It was pitch black but you could see the outline of the mountains around us and the top of the mountains where there was still plenty of snow. Again, the stars were incredible that I had to take a picture. My first picture of the stars taken below and I caught the Milky Way as you may be able to see from the picture. I was quite chuffed to say the least.
I had never seen a shooting star before but caught about 8 or 9 on the trip alone and caught some in my frame.

Unfortunately, the sunrise itself was disappointing as the clouds came rolling in shortly after so the sky was quite flat, but nevertheless, had a great several hours up there before heading back in the afternoon. We also took some time to have a bit of a walk around to try and find a picture or two, including one where we stood in the icy water. It was freezing and parts of the river was frozen so we had to break the ice in order to get through. Enjoyed it thoroughly and hope to go back soon but maybe stay the night next time.

Thanks

Ravinder


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The last one of the buachaille with the ice around the rocks is a stoatir:thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

That last one is a wall hanger. Nice job.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I am considering making a print of the last picture and hanging it on my wall. It would be my first.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

superb...glencoe is a stunning place


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Used to fish around glencoe / Loch etive such a stunning part of the world.

Top pictures there mate!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Awesome love it 

Did you camp out or just have a long day ?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Superb Ravinder :argie::thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good pictures sir.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good work Rav!

Great photos, library shots :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

How long were your exposures?
And did you use a low/medium or high ISO ???


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Grommit said:


> Awesome love it
> 
> Did you camp out or just have a long day ?


We trekked up there at 2am on the Saturday morning and got there back of 4am. Spent the morning and headed back around 1pm so a good 9 hours of exploring. Will hopefully go back again soon and probably spend the night there to see if properly and without having to rush about.



James_R said:


> How long were your exposures?
> And did you use a low/medium or high ISO ???


Exposure time was 30 seconds I believe. I will check the ISO and get back to you. Think it was 800 but will double check and post tomorrow.

Many thanks for the comments.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

The first picture of the stars: f 2.8/ISO 1000/30 sec exposure

2nd picture: f 2.8/ISO1000/30 sec exposure

3rd picture: f 2.8/ISO 800/30 sec exposure

4th picture: f 20/ISO200/15 sec exposure.

Obviously, the last picture was taken in the light, first 3 in the dark.

Thanks


----------

